# (3 series)blower resistor limit switch location?



## vb325i (Oct 22, 2009)

i can't seem to locate the blower resistor limit switch on my 2002 BMW 325i 
where is it located? :dunno:
and also i need help how to install it? if someone could please send some instructions, pictures or video...


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

The Final Stage Resistor? Here's a good DIY: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=713544


----------

